# AWS A2.4 (2012 edition):Standard symbols for welding, brazing, and nondestructive



## رمزة الزبير (2 نوفمبر 2014)

http://www.mediafire.com/download/16p2o572j1vcefo/AWS+A2-4+2012.pdf

AWS A2.4 (2012 edition):Standard symbols for welding, brazing, and nondestructive .
​


----------



## القناص الميكانيكي (1 ديسمبر 2014)

كتاب رائع بارك الله فيك


----------

